# Herculiner



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anyone here applied Herculiner coating to a truck bed, etc.. I'm thinking about doing my truck bed, just need some input from anyone with experience. Thanks.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Though I haven't applied it directly, being around friends who have I can offer the following:

Tape off anything that you don't want to be accidentally covered.
Be prepared to reapply over time. It seems to thin itself out, so buy a little extra.


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

I was thinking about applying 2 coats, and the uv protector, from what I've calculated, I need to purchase 2 gallons of Herculiner. Does that sound about right?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

6 or 8 foot bed?

DM


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I've not used the "Herculiner" brand material, but have used the "Rust-O-Leum" brand material to do this very thing in five trucks over the years. I have had good results from using this DIY kit. The reall key to a good job, IMO, is preparation. Decide exactly which area you want to cover, I threw the "scratch pad" that came with the kit away and used 60 grit emery cloth to scratch up the finished painted surface. I wiped it multiple times with lacquer thinner to assure a good cleaning. Tape off where you want the lines to be, use paper to mask over anything you DO NOT want any of this stuff on--it's really hard to remove. All of my trucks were crew-cabs with short beds and the kit was enough to do the bed thoroughly. And--sunlight will cause this to fade over some six months time--Period! I just went back with gloss black from a quart can and brushed on a nice, shiny, new finish.


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

6ft bed


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd imagine 2 should do it then. Follow what Thurman said too.

DM


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

I used that brand on my truck years ago, applied only one thick coat. A lot of prep work, but looked good when done. A one gallon kit should be fine per coat for a six foot bed. I had an extra quart size for my 8 foot bed and that was plenty. Please be sure to tape off everything good, it is VERY hard to clean off accidents, trust me on that!

It did start to fade after some time in the sun, but it never broke down and was pretty durable for normal use. I didn't haul around rocks and crap all the time, but a few marks/peels did appear after 8 years of use and only one coat. Good luck


----------

